# black lights in tank



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

just wondering if any of you guys use a black light for you piranha tanks. i was thinking about using a 4' one but just wondering your thoughts on it o and i heard it hurts their eyes is that true thanks


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Black lights are bad for fish's eyes. The UV light can damage their eyes. If you want to use a darker light, then use an actinic bulb. They are in the range of 420nm - 460nm, and will not effect their vision long term.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

number one i think it would freak a piranha out to much/damage there eys yes probly,,,, plus thay look dum i tryed it and every bubble inthe tank was picked up it kinda made my tank look cloudy or somthin

if ya got money to spend i woudl buy moon lights um thinkin bout doin it right soon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

cueball said:


> number one i think it would freak a piranha out to much/damage there eys yes probly,,,, plus thay look dum i tryed it and every bubble inthe tank was picked up it kinda made my tank look cloudy or somthin
> 
> if ya got money to spend i woudl buy moon lights um thinkin bout doin it right soon


The black light causes all the organic particles in the water to glow making water look dirty.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

it was just an idea a bad one but thanks guys i will check those moon lights and actinic bulb i will let you know how it works out for me


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Moonlights are your best bet. better to get those rather then sacrifice one of your bulb sockets just for some lowlighting that really does nothing for your tank.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I used black lights in all my tanks in college and a bit after. My 20 gallon community still has a black light and mixed flourecent gravel. It also has black light receptive plants, looks great! My Ps liked it better, they didn't get as jumpy when the lights were turned on. I just like to see the beauty of the Ps in regular lights these days.

Where did you guys get the info about them being bad for thier eyes? I'm just curious. I lived in black lights for many years (too much acid I guess). I still have 4 foot x8 in my living room, although I usually turn on the regular lamp for my lighting. My eyes havent been affected, I hope.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well if you look at the blacklight bulb directly, your vision fuzzes up sometimes. that could be a sign of how bad it is. it's kind of like looking at the sun directly imo. i like blacklight at night but not for my tank. i think i bought an acintic bulb, aren't those for saltwater? i think it made my tank look purplish it was real ugly.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Moonlights are the way to go for some low lighting options. Before I had moonlights, at night, my tank would be pitch-black. Total darkness. And so by morning, plants would be uprooted and floating around, and a few nips here and there. But since putting moonlights, nothing of that sort has happened since.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i guess u could give black lights a go in a insect tank i here scproians glow on um but as in fish tank i would say no


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a pruple glow in my tank right now I like it its nice. Just need blacl gravel.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I really don't believe black lights are bad for your eyes, it's not like they are UV bulbs..
If black lights were bad for your eyes, I'd be blind from all the time I spent at the strip clubs.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

lol yah! i have one i was looking at it and my eyes hurt but i just use a neon bulb on two of my tanks it looks out of this world!


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is my 20 gallon black light set-up.








It really has to do with how your tank is scaped. If you dont have anything receptive to the black light it does just look like purple water and pretty dark.

Yea I guess with black lights they (are on a smaller scale), are like looking like an eclipse. Doesnt appear to be bright but is hurting your eyes. Just hope my Ps didnt stare too long!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

that will be nice to see on a mushroom trip


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

getin dachopuh said:


> that will be nice to see on a mushroom trip


First hand, I can agree with that!


----------

